

IE9 not on XP due to hardware rendering that can be disabled? - zacharypinter
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/dkk3l/iama_we_are_members_of_the_ie9_product_team_here/c10vifn

======
DjDarkman
It's in microsoftish, it means: "go buy windows 7 and make us more $$$"

~~~
bradleyland
Maybe there's some long-game benefit to supporting Windows XP forever, but I
can't see it. Windows XP was released in 2001. It's a nine year old operating
system. Software costs money to develop and maintain, so why should Microsoft
continue to release free updates for such old software? Is it unreasonable for
Microsoft to expect users to upgrade at this point?

